# Prisma Timer - Time Extractor



## PixelWizard (Nov 7, 2014)

Hello 

I just made (literally 10 minutes ago) a little, little, very rudimental tool to extract times from the Prisma Timer.

Prisma Extractor

Just put your Prisma Timer Times in the Textarea, like this:



Spoiler





```
16	07.11.2014 15:07:07	00:01.34		L2 U2 F2 D' R2 U' B2 D R2 U2 F2 L B' D' F D' L2 D2 L' B R
15	07.11.2014 15:07:05	00:01.28		R2 U2 B2 D R2 F2 L2 U F2 D B2 R' B' U2 R2 F' D U' R F' R' L2
14	07.11.2014 15:07:04	00:00.36		U2 B2 D' F2 D' B2 D L2 U B2 U2 R F2 R2 D U2 R' B' D2 U' L' U'
13	07.11.2014 15:07:02	00:00.81		R2 F2 D R2 D' L2 F2 D2 U F2 D B' R2 L' F D2 U F' R U' R2 U'
12	07.11.2014 15:07:01	00:00.53		B2 R2 U' F2 L2 U B2 U2 R2 D' R2 B R' D2 L' B R2 U L2 B F D'
11	07.11.2014 15:07:00	00:00.69		D2 U F2 U' L2 U L2 B2 R2 U' B L' B' R B D' R B2 F2 D2 U
10	07.11.2014 15:06:59	00:00.44		B2 D' B2 U R2 U' F2 U L2 D2 F L' D2 B F2 U' B2 U2 F'
9	07.11.2014 15:06:58	00:00.43		R2 U' F2 L2 U2 B2 L2 D2 U' L2 D2 L' U R D L2 B' L D R2 D2
8	07.11.2014 15:06:57	00:00.41		L2 U B2 R2 L2 D' R2 B2 D F2 U B' R2 U' L U2 B' U B' F' D2
7	07.11.2014 15:06:55	00:00.57		B2 U F2 U R2 D F2 D' U2 L2 B F' D' R' B' L B2 L' F2 R
6	07.11.2014 15:06:53	00:01.88		U L2 D F2 L2 U' R2 L2 F2 D U' B' R2 F' D' B2 R' F L2 B L
5	07.11.2014 15:06:52	00:00.45		F2 R2 U B2 R2 F2 L2 U' B2 D' U' L' B' F2 L F' R2 D R D2 L U
4	07.11.2014 15:06:51	00:00.56		L2 F2 U2 B2 D2 U B2 L2 D' L2 D' R' D' B F' L' D2 L' D' R' F2 D2
3	07.11.2014 15:06:50	00:00.47		U' L2 U2 F2 U' F2 U L2 D F2 D2 B' L' D' R2 F2 L' U R' L F' U
2	07.11.2014 15:06:50	00:00.46		D2 R2 U' B2 R2 F2 U' B2 D' R2 D2 B R D' F D L2 F2 U' L' U
1	07.11.2014 15:06:47	00:00.73		D B2 D R2 D2 L2 D' B2 R2 U' L2 B R' B' U' F2 D2 F' U' L D'
```




And the tool will hopefully work.

I did just test with these times.... Like 1 or 2 times, so if you find errors or something, feel free to answer this thread.
Design and improvements will follow, if requested.

Don't judge too hard, this is just a 10 minute made tool

Greetings, PixelWizard


----------



## Luso (Nov 8, 2014)

What a drag.. just go and view the session summary, then copy & paste it..


----------



## PixelWizard (Nov 10, 2014)

Luso said:


> What a drag.. just go and view the session summary, then copy & paste it..



Copying the Session isn't the same as copying the whole history. Also, if you want to extract just the times, you have to delete all meta-data, which is very annoying.
The reason I made this is, I wanted to use the times to import them in qqtimer and to view my stats at Time2Stats.

Don't understand me false, I don't want to criticize you. It would be wonderful to have an option in the timer itself, where you can extract your times, but I don't know anything like that, so I made this little tool 

I polished the look a little bit, so now it should be more intuitive to use... Have a look


----------

